# WMI und JAVA?!?



## Fr33B!t (8. Okt 2009)

Leute ich habe noch eine Idee für meine Abschlussarbeit die auch mal nützlich ist.

Ich arbeite ja eigentlich in der IT und da gibt es oft das Problem mit der Lizenzverwaltung.
WMI ist ja die MS sprache um Rechner anzusteuern und abfragen zu machen. Jetzt hab ich mir überlegt ich könnte doch ein Lizenzdaten Tool machen, was "live" abfragen kann welche PC welche SW intstalliert haben übers Netzwerk. 
Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrung damit gemacht?
denkt ihr es ist realistisch sowas in 120h inkl. Doku zu erstellen?

Freue mich auf Antwort
gruss


----------



## Kaffeebohn (8. Okt 2009)

Mal abgesehen dass ich nicht weiß ob du hier richtig bist, nehme ich mal an du willst das in Java machen ;-)

Die Frage ist, willst du auf jedem Rechner einen Client laufen lassen, der über die installierten Programme informiert ist? Dann wäre es nicht sooo ein großer Aufwand. Ohne Erfahrung allerdings sicher nicht in 120h machbar (meiner Ansicht nach).

Alles was darüber hinausgeht würde ich sofort wieder vergessen 


Wenn du es mit einer anderen Technologie machen willst kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Fr33B!t (8. Okt 2009)

nein nein,

ich möchte mit Java die WMI ansprechen um abfragen zu machen, diese Möchte ich dan in einr SQL Datenbank ablegen und schön aufbereitet in einem GUI darstellen, mit Dokumetation sollte dies in 120h machbar sein oder?


----------



## Kaffeebohn (8. Okt 2009)

Aaaah, jetzt habe ich verstanden was du willst, entschuldige bitte.

Also vorrausgesetzt, mit dem WMI klappt alles, dann ist die GUI mit Java mit Sicherheit in der angegebenen Zeit zu basteln, gehört ja nicht allzuviel dazu dann.

Allerdings gehe ich davon aus dass du zumindest Grundkenntnisse in Java besitzt ansonsten könnte auch das schwierig werden. Um eine ordentliche GUI hinzubekommen braucht man meiner Meinung nach schon ein gewisses Maß an Übung.

Liebe Grüße

/edit:

"The integration of WMI and Java is not provided for, with the exception of Microsoft's proprietary Java VM implementation. "

gefunden hier: 

Access Windows Performance Monitor counters from Java, Part 1 - JavaWorld

vielleicht könnte die Schnittstelle doch ein Problem werden 

Windows Management Instrumentation (WMI) und Java | codegods


----------



## Fr33B!t (8. Okt 2009)

hey vielen Dank für den Support echt nett von dir!

Habe dah auch was gefunden, Jawin heisst das ding 
Introduction to Jawin
sieht nicht einaml so shclehct aus, klar muss mich noch ran setzen und ausprobieren wie das so geht und ob es geht.


----------



## Fr33B!t (9. Okt 2009)

Okay jawin ist nicht so optimal, weil es gneau keinen Support gibt, weder ne FAQ oder osnonst irgend wie einen beschreib,.... 

Hat noch jemand eine Idee?

Wie von Java auf WMI zu kommen?


----------



## tuxedo (9. Okt 2009)

JNI? http://jna.dev.java.net ? Eclipse-SWT-Ole/ActiveX-Bridge? Kleinen nativen Wrapper um WMI drum rum der die Dienste via Socket-Kommunikation abietet und da dann Java anflanschen? ....

Gibt genug Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Fr33B!t (13. Okt 2009)

Ich weiss nicht native wrapper klassen und so, komt mir sehr kompliziert vor.
Socket Kommunikation?!o0 keine ahnung wie das geht.

kannst du mir einen einfachen banalen weg beschreibe?
Ich denke wenn ich das Prinzip erlickt habe wie du das meinst kann das dan auch ausgeweited und verfeinert werden :toll:


----------



## tuxedo (13. Okt 2009)

Jawin war ja auch nur ein Art JNI Wrapper wie JNA ...

Du hast nur diese Möglichkeiten:

1) Mit Runtime.exec() einen Systemprozess starten und dessen Ausgabe parsen
2) JNI/JNA zum ansprechen der entsprechenen OS-Komponenten auf nativer Basis
3) Du greifst mit C/C++ auf den WMI krempel zu und stellst eine Schnittstelle bereit die Java versteht. Und das wäre dann zum einen ActiveX über die SWT-COM/OLE-Brücke oder eben Netzwerkkommunikation über Localhost. 

Einen anderen Weg seh ich nicht. Und "banal" ist das ganze schon zweimal nicht. Sehe das eher als etwas für "Fortgeschrittene". Mit "Java Only" mitteln ist mir jedenfalls kein Weg bekannt. Aber vielleicht findest du mit viel googlen jemanden der das schon gemacht hat und eine LIB bereit stellt. Dann musst du nur die GUI dazu basteln.

- Alex

[update]

Google liefert ja so einiges wenn man nach "wmi java api" sucht:

Google

[update2]

Wie wär's mit diesem Mini-Tutorial?
Windows Management Instrumentation (WMI) und Java | codegods


----------



## Fr33B!t (13. Okt 2009)

Danke für die Hilfe,
ja das es nicht einfach wird ist mir bewusst.
Naja das WMI zeugs wird mir zu kompliziert mit all den Interfaces etc, bin nicht auf fortgeschrittenem level und traue mir das in Java noch nicht zu.
Evt komme ich mit C# leichter ans Ziel, aber das ist dann ein anderes Thema 

Ziel war das es dan auch über das Lokale Netzwerk den Computer meines Chefs abfragen könnte, also Hardware Infos sowie was für Software installiert ist. Wird aber ziemlich taff.

Jetzt bin ich aber wieder unschlüssig was ich denn als Abschlussarbeit machen soll.


----------



## tuxedo (13. Okt 2009)

Tja, das würde ich stark von deiner Erfahrung/Wissen abhängig machen... 

In welchem Java-Teilgebiet bist du denn fit?

- Alex


----------



## jwiesmann (31. Jan 2011)

Ist zwar schon älter der Beitrag, aber ich hatte mit etwas ähnlichem zu kämpfen. Wer sich dafür interessiert kann sich vielleicht folgendes ansehen:
WMI und Java
Gruß Jörg


----------

